# cleaning a travel cot??



## divadexie

I have got a travel cot off freecycle.. but it has been kept in the loft or something and smells a bit. Also the net sides are a wee bit grubby.

How would I go about cleaning it??

Don't really have anywhere to leave it unfolded to air right now either.


----------



## Linz88

maybe take it to the dry cleaners. ino they have things to steam things clean.. i used to work in a charity shop and operated the steamer on big items like chairs.. so should work xx


----------



## charliebear

What make/model is it? Does it come apart? 
Ours does. I took the netting off and popped it in the washer, for the frame and mattress part lots of scrubbing i used fairy liquid and then dettol.


----------



## divadexie

No I had a look and it doesn't come apart.
Will se if we have a dry cleaners near us.. or figure out a way I could maybe lie it on its died/end ontop of a towl and sponge the net with fabric/upholstry cleaner?
My cousins dog is away home now so I have space to unfold it and febreeze and let it air a bit


----------



## divadexie

No I had a look and it doesn't come apart.
Will se if we have a dry cleaners near us.. or figure out a way I could maybe lie it on its died/end ontop of a towl and sponge the net with fabric/upholstry cleaner?
My cousins dog is away home now so I have space to unfold it and febreeze and let it air a bit


----------



## sapper

I have just been given a travel cot by my brother in law and it stinks of fags and i want to take it apart but i just cant. I've managed to get the bottom and legs off but cant get the fabric off to wash it in my washing machine any ideas


----------



## Bambers

Could you wait until you have a really sunny day, take it in the garden and give it a really good scrub with fairy liquid, rinse off with the hose and let the air dry it off?

x x


----------



## miss cakes

my sister gave me hers and the netting was grubby i used a damp cloth and anti bacterial spray and scrubbed it then left it to dry now its spotless


----------

